# Provo Bay WMA Voting poll



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

As a Sportsman and Conservationist I am in full support of the active and ongoing pursuit to build a new Waterfowl Management Area in the Provo Bay area of Utah County. This project proposal is long over due and just what Utah county needs.

The benefit of this WMA will impact both people and wildlife alike. 
Keep and maintaining a healthy nesting population of waterfowl as well as providing opportunity to establish a more healthy food source within the marsh area of this proposal. Allowing more access to the lake and its marshes where otherwise would not be possible, especially by foot. Providing opportunity for hunters to disperse from the "usual" spots and loosening up crowding.

Ultimately providing a more satisfying environment for both Waterfowl and Upland game. The dike systems will be made up and create multiple hunting units for Waterfowl as well as providing new habitat for Pheasants to be established creating more opportunity for both Waterfowlers and Upland game hunters.

If you live in Utah county or Davis county, Salt Lake county etc.. This project will benefit all, even if you don't hunt Utah County, this will provide a place for people to go and take some of the pressure off our already crowded WMA's.

I believe if this moves forward, we will ultimately end up with a more healthy and higher population of both Ducks, Geese and pheasants in Utah County.. Who doesn't want more opportunities right?!

The Window to vote for this proposal is short and that window is currently open. I urge all of you to vote "yes" FOR the project to move forward.

I also urge you to learn of the project for yourself and look at the benefits of this project and decide for yourself.

In the name of Conservation, This is our time in the world right now to play yet another part of the continuing and ongoing Wildlife Conservation Efforts!

GO VOTE! (get involved)

Big Thanks to the people spearheading this proposal!!

Thanks to ALL who Support this!
Big game/ Small game/ Bird watchers alike.

GO to the "Friends of Provo Bay" facebook page and please "like" and "Share" Their facebook page.

If you are not on Facebook and would like to vote anyways Please Contact me right here on UWN through PM and I can get you in contact with the man who is Spearheading this effort OR communicate with me directly and I will carry your Voice.

polls close in 6 days I believe
Thanks to ALL!!

You can Vote right here on the "Friends of Provo Bay" facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofP...vsXRQEpqR74D-G2Bnmk0hw2rRqnvkgm5A&__tn__=kC-R


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I will try and post a more Direct link for the polls to this thread when I get the chance unless someone else beats me to it.. I'm headed out to door (late to a dove hunt)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going to bump this thread for the next couple days.

Learn about the important roll of Conservation

VOTE "YES"

you dont have to be a waterfowl guy to vote..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I vote HE!! NO. !!! That's all we need is another WMA for the Waterfowl Hunters. I have trapped the area for more than 30 years, and all we need is to apply for a permission slip to trap. 


Why don't "you guys" just make every body of water a WMA? That's what I see it becoming.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I vote HE!! NO. !!!
> 
> Why don't "you guys" just make every body of water a WMA? That's what I see it becoming.


Thanks for voting! and you bring up a great Idea. Thanks!!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I vote HE!! NO. !!! That's all we need is another WMA for the Waterfowl Hunters. I have trapped the area for more than 30 years, and all we need is to apply for a permission slip to trap.
> 
> Why don't "you guys" just make every body of water a WMA? That's what I see it becoming.


Utah lake has 0 official WMAs on it currently. 1 is not going to do anything but positivity impact everyone who uses the area. Considering how most of the proposed tartget area is currently a phrag abyss and wasted area that could be positively managed and utilized in a much more productive way for wildlife and sportsmen! There's plenty of trapping areas still available! And not all of Provo bay will be included in this WMA.

Sorry to hear you voted no for your own selfish reasons.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> Utah lake has 0 official WMAs on it currently. 1 is not going to do anything but positivity impact everyone who uses the area. Considering how most of the proposed tartget area is currently a phrag abyss and wasted area that could be positively managed and utilized in a much more productive way for wildlife and sportsmen! There's plenty of trapping areas still available! And not all of Provo bay will be included in this WMA.
> 
> Sorry to hear you voted no for your own selfish reasons.


I'm not being selfish. I don't think another WMA is needed it that area.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not being selfish. I don't think another WMA is needed it that area.


Ya cuz another WMA is a terrible idea. It's way worse than just leaving the area the way it is, with much of it currently inaccessible or unusable area for sportsmen and wildlife


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Goosefreak, Thank You!*

I understand not everyone will like the idea. And that is okay with me. 
But most, I think do and that is why I started this. I am sick of our wetlands and wild places getting filled in and turned into apartments and town homes.

This is my way of saving this place from that. My grandchildren and there kids will be enjoying this area I hope.

All I want is your vote. 
For or Against.

Thank you.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I vote HE!! YES!! As a foot soldier, I've found Utah Lake to be very difficult to hunt and the few places I have found, you want to steer clear of the mud or risk going in over your head. A WMA with a dike system that gives you access to good hunting would be fantastic and just what Utah Lake needs. I'm all in.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> Ya cuz another WMA is a terrible idea. It's way worse than just leaving the area the way it is, with much of it currently inaccessible or unusable area for sportsmen and wildlife


Get a boat and the entire lake is usable.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> I understand not everyone will like the idea. And that is okay with me.
> But most, I think do and that is why I started this. I am sick of our wetlands and wild places getting filled in and turned into apartments and town homes.
> 
> This is my way of saving this place from that. My grandchildren and there kids will be enjoying this area I hope.
> ...


I agree 100% that "wild places" need to be saved from Urban sprawl! Developers have Millions, and the Utah Homebuilders Association has money, and more backing. Try to find a deep pocket that is willing to toss literally Millions into the Lake, and surrounding lands, without a return on the investment. You do that, keep it a secret and take what they give you and run like no other.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Get a boat and the entire lake is usable.


Unfortunately its not that simple. A boat does nothing when you are competing with a extremely poor ecosystem such as Utah lake.

Sure, there are occasions where you can get into good hunting, and I have several times but, It is too inconsistent considering the potential the lake could provide if the ecosystem sooted the birds needs better.

There is very little and in many areas no food/ food sources for the ducks and geese to feed on but, one thing that waterfowl have to have to even exist is water. It plays a critical roll in there digestive system..

The way the lake sits now is just one giant resting area. To the contrary as much as waterfowl need the water for diet reasons, so to they need specific food sources as well.

By creating a WMA ( which Utah lake has 0 of ) It will provide a means of which we can better regulate and control a more direct food source for the ducks and geese. It also provides the ability to establish better nesting habitat which will have a direct impact on the population of local waterfowl to the area. More food, and more nesting = more birds!

While we are at it, (hypothetically speaking) now that we have created a WMA with more dike systems we can now start to establish a more dense population of pheasants to the WMA, hopefully easing up pressure on some of the Lake Shore program and surrounding areas and hopefully providing everyone who hunts Utah county a more positive experience..

Its the epitome of Wildlife Conservation..

And yes, you can still go trap your ***** too!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Get a boat and the entire lake is usable.


I've got one. But there are many places on the lake that are inaccessible with a boat. Especially on a year like this one with it as low as it is. So that argument is invalid


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> I've got one. But there are many places on the lake that are inaccessible with a boat. Especially on a year like this one with it as low as it is. So that argument is invalid


Also another valid point that a WMA would benefit. The ability to regulate water conditions within the WMA..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goose and Sheep. I get where your going with this, believe me! I grew up in Utah County, and as a "Kid" I could fill my limit of Ducks (7) Geese (2) and Pheasant (2) every time I went out. I worked a farm, and found a driving love of bird / waterfowl hunting and trapping. 


Trying to implement a food source (corn, grains) for ducks and geese is money!! Habitat for Pheasant the same. The Geese use East Bay GC for a buffet now. Would they fly elsewhere if such a place existed? 


I know what the cost and hard work is to prep, plant, and harvest those fields! Finding a Land Owner that would donate acres for food and cover isn't impossible, but hard and costly. They would want restitution for the loss of income from the crops that are forfeited. 


How would you regulate the water levels? Now your playing with fire when it comes to water rights! Folks have been shot over water theft, or arguments. Huge Toes your steeping on. 


I see it as a uphill fight. Hope you find a way to make it work out. From experience, You can "build it, and they will come" but, with a food source for the birds, the birds become a food source for predators. That's where you need trapping, and I'll never trap a WMA simply because someone's dog could get caught, and possibly traps stolen or damaged.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

How is trapping any different then the public land that’s out there right now? 
And if a permit is required then you’ll probably be the only one allowed to access it during the off season.

Very few types of ducks feed on corn and wheat alone. Their main food source comes from aquatic plants such as sego pond weed. Like the Red head for example, the redhead feeds on up to 30 different types of aquatic plants. Same with teal, feeding on plant seeds, the only problem is, the wrong type of plants have taken over the marsh. 

Take the bear river bird refuge for example, there is more surface area up there in agricultural land that is planted with corn and wheat but, yet the ducks stay on the refuge because of the abundant source of aquatic plants for them to eat. Yet, mallards and geese are no stranger to corn fields. Rarely if at all will you find any other type of duck feeding in the same. 

As for water, it’s just as much mine as it is yours. Nobody is talking about stealing water from anyone. Water management, another great thing to add to the growing positive list


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

If you haven’t had the opportunity yet, you need to look at the boundary area that has already been drawn up for this project. It encompasses public land shore line protruding into the lakes out of control marsh land. No inclusion of private land unless someone is willing to donate on their own I guess.. this is about improving the ecosystem within the marsh and nowhere else


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Voted "yes" seems like a no brainer.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> If you haven't had the opportunity yet, you need to look at the boundary area that has already been drawn up for this project. It encompasses public land shore line protruding into the lakes out of control marsh land. No inclusion of private land unless someone is willing to donate on their own I guess.. this is about improving the ecosystem within the marsh and nowhere else


So where can the proposed WMA plan review mapping be found? I'm interested in the plan.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> So where can the proposed WMA plan review mapping be found? I'm interested in the plan.


Absolutely, give me a moment, I'v had a long day, my phone is so backed up from arguing and Iv got 2 little girls that need their daddy.. Its on the Friends of Provo bay Facebook page if your on facebook but, I will link it up here when I get a chance..


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Link for the map..

https://scontent.fslc1-2.fna.fbcdn....=1de2e2500cec405e849c2437163d6985&oe=5C36411B

.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Thank you to all for showing support and commenting. FOPB*

Goosefreak!

Man your awesome!

Thank you for getting the word out.

I really need more people to vote. Lots of views but not voting really hurts what I am trying to provide to the people I am trying to convince that we all want this for utah county and all of use in surrounding areas. It's way over do and if the land isn't used for this, mark my words 10-20 yrs down the road it will be filled in and gone forever.

Thank you for all that have supported us on getting this done.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing I saw on the map with legend is dike in red. that tells me nothing of "proposed" WMA. 


Thanks for your effort in trying to educate me. Unfortunately, my questions have not been answered, nor have I been given information as to locating the proposal other than Facebook. Because of said issues, I feel this is not well thought out or prepared.


Best of luck in your endeavor and I will not make anymore comments for or against the WMA.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm in favor, but not on FB. Anything that improves habitat and offers increased opportunity is a win-win.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> The only thing I saw on the map with legend is dike in red. that tells me nothing of "proposed" WMA.
> 
> Thanks for your effort in trying to educate me. Unfortunately, my questions have not been answered, nor have I been given information as to locating the proposal other than Facebook. Because of said issues, I feel this is not well thought out or prepared.
> 
> Best of luck in your endeavor and I will not make anymore comments for or against the WMA.


The education is within specific conservation needs, like appropriate habitat for a particular animal species for example, the whats, why's where's and how's. Just conservation in general, specifically waterfowl.. like why specific food sources are important for waterfowl and how that plays a roll in their migration patterns and nesting habits etc.. Also why WMA's are so important for establishing such an environment. Not just with this Provo Bay WMA but, every WMA or refuge across the nation. The internet is LOADED with facts and data about the success of WMA's as it relates to wildlife conservation. Just got to look it up. 
The image of the map was a screen shot of the proposed WMA boundaries. Proper waterfowl conservation would be the education needed regardless if we are talking about a WMA in Provo bay or not because the steps taken would be more or less the same nation wide although the design of the WMA may very from area to area depending each owns current status.

this is more than just a wishful dream, Lots of steps have to be taken!

Thanks for the luck wishes and we hope to keep you updated..


----------

